

Edit Rapportive profiles for all your email addresses - rahulvohra
http://blog.rapportive.com/claim-your-email-addresses

======
mzirngibl
Just consolidated my profiles / email adresses on Rapportive. Worked
perfectly! Great work.

------
JeremieBerrebi
Great!! I was waiting for this!

------
tnewbold
Great new feature. Thanks!

------
shervin
go rapportive team!

